# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  The story continues - Time to build a house

## Calm

Following from here   
Time to build a house - the one already there is resting on the ground - no not the roof but not far from it.   
Of course you need tools to do the job - thought this would come in handy - boy my [S]toys[/S] tools are getting tooo exy lately. 2001 JCB 3CX  3628 Hours   
The position is near a power pole and the existing hay shed with a good north view. 
North    
East   
South - driveway from this direction   
West   
I downloaded Smartdraw and made a rough plan of what i thought was a reasonable layout - my idea of a "farm" house is rectangular with a veranda all the way round. house.doc 
Was told to go to display homes and check them out for ideas etc - after 20 minutes at the first on (i was over it) but this plan is not bad. The family room needs to include the alfresco area (bring it inside instead of outside) and the bedroom side would be better flipped over so the lounge could be a rumpus room near the kids bedroom.   
And of course a supervisor    
So all help , ideas welcome. - i am going to build/buy a shed (about 6 x 9 - as in the word doc) about 6 metres from the end of the house - thought if i covered this 6 metres with roof it could be a drive through carport. - no veranda this end. 
would it be cheaper to build brick shed and continue the roof-line the full length to include shed and carport? 
Doing it as Owner builder .  
This thread is also in the woodwork forum and following the continued harrassment from WAtson  :Tongue:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:   i have now placed it here.  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   "*New House*  
G'day David.....
Now You have to join the Reno Forum....which also includes New Building stuff.
Honestly, the tradies that live there give good advice and help....I'll even accept you in there                   __________________  Regards,
Noel " 
That make you happy Noel  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:   
Cheers

----------


## Calm

Some questions on the other forum that i answered 
Shed size - the full width of the house 10 to 11 metres (not including verandas) and 6 or 7 metres wide - should be about a 4 car shed. - i don't intend to use shed for car - that is what the drive through carport is for. shed is for toys tools 
House is about 300 (gravel) - 450 (bitumen) metres from road - driveway will probably be cattle grid then through paddock or laneway - i *HATE* opening gates everytime you come or go so that wont happen. 
Not sure yet how long i intend to live here so part of the design is for resale reasons - i could live in a "Bond" transportable (2 bedroom) but would do nothing for the value of the property. So appearance means a lot - another owner could turn the carport into fernery or whatever. 
With long cold winters long distance to shed is not ideal - the hay shed will have the "farm" stuff in it so shed at house is "domestic" 
Added : -  the old house has iron roof straight over shingles, and i think the floor boards maybe baltic pine (some of them anyway), there are also some lining boards in the old house. May be attractive to demolish (not remove) 
Cheers

----------


## sundancewfs

Look like its going to be fun!
The shed can never be too big.  :Biggrin:

----------

